# earthships



## twolilfishies (Dec 6, 2009)

any earthshippers here? or earthship planning?
We plan to build an earthship because of the full self sustainability :2thumb:
LOOOve reynolds! brave and awesome


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I haven't heard the term EarthShip previously, so, I had to look it up:

Earthship - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It sounds like a good concept, but, my plans are slightly different where my OTG (Off The Grid) home will consist of a couple self-sufficient independent buildings above ground connected via underground storage / living bunkers (think of a gopher home - several openings to the world above, but, tunnels under ground).

BunkerBob has an amazing OTG home and is in the process of building his underground portion for self-sufficiency ..


----------



## twolilfishies (Dec 6, 2009)

Im going to check that out naekid! my man wants to have underground tunnels too!


----------



## SixGunsRattlesnake (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm building one out of tires in New Mexico. I am about 900 miles away so it will be done a little at a time. I currently have my hole dug... Mostly...

Stocking up on tires right now. Plans are still very rough drafted, but I am confident.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

SixGunsRattlesnake, I'd be interested in hearing updates on your progress. I like the concept, would definitely want help packing the dirt in, would like to have an indoor greenhouse along one exterior wall instead of tires, for a narrow patio living space with entry doors at both sides.
What type of ceiling/roof materials are you planning on using? Maybe a rain catch area as well?


----------



## homeschoolmomma (Jul 12, 2012)

We are in the planning stage of building one here in Northern AZ...have plans, securing land now and then comes the fun part.


----------

